# Rush asks women to film sex and post it online.  Do Republicans disagree? (crickets)



## rdean (Mar 1, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYxxps6tgSQ&feature]Rush To Fluke: We Want You To Post The Videos Online So We Can Watch. - YouTube[/ame]





*If we are going to pay for your contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex. We want something for it. We want you post the videos online so we can all watch."​*
"No woman deserves to be disrespected in this manner. This language is an attack on all women, and has been used throughout history to silence our voices.
"The millions of American women who have and will continue to speak out in support of women's health care and access to contraception prove that we will not be silenced."

U.S. News - Limbaugh: Contraception advocate should post online sex videos


----------



## Annie (Mar 1, 2012)

It's more than clear that you disrespect women, while couching it for Rush. Pot and kettle.


----------



## The T (Mar 1, 2012)

Annie said:


> It's more than clear that you disrespect women, while couching it for Rush. Pot and kettle.


 
Deany has dispespect for American ideals and the American way of life...much less the Constitution.

He is an applauder of Obama that is destroying ALL of it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't hold your breath waiting for any R or rw to condemn Lushbo publicly. In point of fact, he is the leader of the GObP. Even Boehner calls him for his orders and it doesn't matter that what he said is, as usual, LIES.

It would be nice to see Fluke sue his fat pervert ass and win but he has the power of his fortune AND the GObP/Repub party behind him. 

Michael Steele called it "entertainment".

Every day, we see more of the GObP/R party sink lower and lower into filth and they support this fat, drug addicted, alky just as they supported him when he was caught smuggling drugs, including Viagra. 

The Viagra is very telling - like sicko Santorum, he's another R who isn't getting laid so he doesn't want anyone else to either.


----------



## rdean (Mar 1, 2012)

Annie said:


> It's more than clear that you disrespect women, while couching it for Rush. Pot and kettle.



Because I believe in women's rights and don't think women should be posting sex videos online just because Rush asked?

Oh wait.  You want to see these videos don't you?  They have professionals that do that stuff for money.  And they are probably better made.  But, to each is own.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 1, 2012)

Best joke thread of the year so far....


----------



## rdean (Mar 1, 2012)

The T said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > It's more than clear that you disrespect women, while couching it for Rush. Pot and kettle.
> ...



Defender of Amateur porn.  Hilarious!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 1, 2012)

Two rw's, Annie and T - attack the op instead of what lushbo said. 

Watch the rest line up to attack rdean, me, other libs - EVERYTHING except what the fat pig said (with apologies to pigs everywhere).


----------



## Conservative (Mar 1, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Don't hold your breath waiting for any R or rw to condemn Lushbo publicly. *In point of fact, he is the leader of the GObP. Even Boehner calls him for his orders* and it doesn't matter that what he said is, as usual, LIES.
> 
> *It would be nice to see Fluke sue his fat pervert ass* and win but he has the power of his fortune AND the GObP/Repub party behind him.
> 
> ...



link?

Sue for what? Do tell... this ought to be good folks.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 1, 2012)

He was making fun of her. As she should be made fun of. She has gone in front of the world to proclaim that if she attends a catholic university and wants to be a slut, they are obligated to pay for her birth control.

She's a laughable figure.


----------



## driveby (Mar 1, 2012)

The OP's multi tasking is impresssive, making a thread about Limbaugh while simutaneously dancing on Breitbart's grave.......


----------



## whitehall (Mar 1, 2012)

It's a joke, it's sarcasm. We would like something back for our mandatory investment in promiscuity and the occasional manslaughter of the unborn though. How about a new president?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 1, 2012)

We need to disagree with a joke now?


----------



## rdean (Mar 1, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> He was making fun of her. As she should be made fun of. She has gone in front of the world to proclaim that if she attends a catholic university and wants to be a slut, they are obligated to pay for her birth control.
> 
> She's a laughable figure.



Do I need to point out that when Rush says, "If we are going to pay for your contraceptives", he's not talking about a "single" women.  The government isn't giving contraception to a "single" woman.


----------



## Liability (Mar 1, 2012)

driveby said:


> The OP's multi tasking is impresssive, making a thread about Limbaugh while simutaneously dancing on Breitbart's grave.......



Aint that the truth?


----------



## rdean (Mar 1, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> We need to disagree with a joke now?



You don't. You agreed with Bush on everything.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 1, 2012)

?
What the HELL are you going on about? Do you know????


----------



## Liability (Mar 1, 2012)

rdean said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > He was making fun of her. As she should be made fun of. She has gone in front of the world to proclaim that if she attends a catholic university and wants to be a slut, they are obligated to pay for her birth control.
> ...



WTF are you babbling about, you pitiable idiot?

OF COURSE the government is giving contraception to single women.  And married women.


----------



## rdean (Mar 1, 2012)

driveby said:


> The OP's multi tasking is impresssive, making a thread about Limbaugh while simutaneously dancing on Breitbart's grave.......



What are you talking about.  I said I only
speak "good" of the dead.


----------



## Liability (Mar 1, 2012)

rdean said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > The OP's multi tasking is impresssive, making a thread about Limbaugh while simutaneously dancing on Breitbart's grave.......
> ...



But you lied.

You are a scumbag.

Don't try to deny it, rderp.


----------



## rdean (Mar 1, 2012)

Liability said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Oh, hilarious.  So funny.  You don't know the difference between "single" women and "a" single woman.


----------



## rdean (Mar 1, 2012)

Liability said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



Lied about what?  Spit it out.  I can't understand you when your mouth is full.


----------



## Liability (Mar 1, 2012)

rdean said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...




God DAYUM you are one distorted meaningless hack.

If the government gives free contraception to single women, you shit head, then (this requires logic, so get an adult to help you out) it must necessarily give birth control to a single woman.  Then another.  Then another.

rderp, you pathetic hack whore, you are either literally a mental retard or you are just incapable of honesty.


----------



## Liability (Mar 1, 2012)

rdean said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



You don't even know when you're lying anymore?

That's difficult to believe.

Oh yeah.  You're a liar.  So it all works out.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 1, 2012)

Leno's writers must be having a field day or is it just a Fluke?


----------



## rdean (Mar 1, 2012)

Liability said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



But Rush wasn't really talking about "a" single woman.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 1, 2012)

rdean said:


> ....
> 
> *If we are going to pay for your contraceptives, and thus pay for you to have sex. We want something for it. We want you post the videos online so we can all watch."​*
> "No woman deserves to be disrespected in this manner. This language is an attack on all women, and has been used throughout history to silence our voices.
> ...


I just love yahoos who think they can speak for me.  As a woman, I am not in the least offended by what Limbaugh said.  Of course, I don't expect my neighbors to pay for my birth control, either.

And, any yahoo who speaks about what I should be offended by, is a presumptuous man (and woman).

Piss off; I can take care of myself and I don't need some loser journalist to decide for me what is going to offend me.

And, piss off Deanie-do for assuming the same.

Fucking patriarch bullshit.


----------



## Liability (Mar 1, 2012)

rdean said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



So what?

If they give it to that group of human beings collectively known as WOMEN, you idiot, then they have to do so by giving it to A woman, then another woman.  Even a particular woman.

You are seriously stupid and dishonest, you hack whore.


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 1, 2012)

Liability said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


 
color me impressed that you know what he's talking about. I don't have a CLUE.


----------



## The T (Mar 1, 2012)

rdean said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Since he is using ASCII (That requires no effort by the larynx to type)...YOU show how incredibly _void_ in thought process you have deany.

IDIOT.


----------



## driveby (Mar 1, 2012)

Si modo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...




As a hermaphrodite, deanie does get to have half an opinion on this matter....


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 1, 2012)

Really, if she wants to be paid for having sex, she should do something for the money she gets.  Posting videos on line would make her some money and she could write off her birth control as a business expense.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 1, 2012)

Wait a second.....
I am getting reports of a Gloria Alred sighting.....
Cha ching Cha ching....
Good thing El Rushbo has some deep pockets...


----------



## Liability (Mar 1, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Wait a second.....
> I am getting reports of a Gloria Alred sighting.....
> Cha ching Cha ching....
> Good thing El Rushbo has some deep pockets...



Truth remains a perfectly valid defense to any defamation suit.

There aint no case here.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 1, 2012)

Even though the lush LIED about promiscuity, we would do well to remember that, just like pathetic $illy $arah, the whole point is to get their name in the news. 

As we have seen REPEATEDLY!!, lush (and $arah) will cheerfully LIE to accomplish that because, even bad publicity is good publicity. 

Its not as though they have a reputation to protect!

Its all about MONEY.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 1, 2012)

Who lied about this woman wanting others to pay for her birth control?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 1, 2012)

Ms Fluke just made a public statement. 

She is everything the R's are not. She is intelligent, educated and well-spoken. She has character and is far above that disgusting fat waste of skin. 

75 Dems have signed a letter to Boehner, "urging" him to denounce the disgusting LIES that fatso told his 20 million stupid dittohead listeners. 

Anyone wanna bet Boehner doesn't have the balls to do it? Remember, Boehner calls lushbo for orders, instructions because he can't do his job without permission from fat lushbo. 

Pathetic hypocrit rw's run along behind.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 1, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Two rw's, Annie and T - attack the op instead of what lushbo said.
> 
> Watch the rest line up to attack rdean, me, other libs - EVERYTHING except what the fat pig said (with apologies to pigs everywhere).



why do you give a flying fuck what this guy has to say?.....i know why Dean does.....so why do you?....who gives a fuck what this guy or any other talking head has to say?....if you are that scared of these kind of people then you got problems......


----------



## rdean (Mar 1, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Ms Fluke just made a public statement.
> 
> She is everything the R's are not. She is intelligent, educated and well-spoken. She has character and is far above that disgusting fat waste of skin.
> 
> ...



I was just watching her talk on TV.  She's young.  I think they said 24.  She's dressed like a professional lawyer.  Articulate.  Seems far removed from the youngsters Rush visits overseas.


----------



## Si modo (Mar 1, 2012)

driveby said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


I wouldn't trust Deanie-do or the journalist to think for my Westie, let alone for me.

The fact that each of them think that they can, is what is offensive.  THIS woman needs no man to think or decide for her, least of all Deanie-do or a journalist.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 1, 2012)

rdean said:


> Rush To Fluke: We Want You To Post The Videos Online So We Can Watch. - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rushbo shows such class. No wonder cons love him.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Who lied about this woman wanting others to pay for her birth control?


Your MessiahRushie, of course, he lies about everything. The students pay for THEIR health insurance.

Georgetown University :: Office of Student Affairs :: Student Health Insurance





   For all students, good health is essential to achieving educational  goals. Because maintaining good health requires access to health care  when you need it, Georgetown University requires the students described  below to have health insurance. 
*Most students who are charged Georgetown University tuition* and  registered in resident thesis research or registered for nine or more  credit hours in a GU degree program (eight or more credit hours if a law  or graduate student) *are eligible and required to enroll in the most  comprehensive student injury and sickness plan offered through the  University*, unless their other insurance coverage meets specific  University requirements. 

*A charge for this Premier Plan is placed on eligible students' accounts, per their registration status referenced above, once per Academic Year.*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 2, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Rush To Fluke: We Want You To Post The Videos Online So We Can Watch. - YouTube
> ...



same thing about Bill Maher and the "Libs".....no class...."Libs" love him....


----------



## Si modo (Mar 2, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Who lied about this woman wanting others to pay for her birth control?
> ...


"unless their other insurance coverage meets specific University requirements."


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 2, 2012)

As I recall even 20 years ago College students had sex.  Lots of it.  But drank more beer and smoked more pot.
Should the Government pay for their beer and pot too?


----------



## Full-Auto (Mar 2, 2012)

Before Rush could even get his comment out there, our local radio station beat him to the punch.
The rock station isnt known has a conservative outlet.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 2, 2012)

Resolve the issue by having all male students pay a Penis Fee which the female students can use to buy birth control.   The girl is stupid.  She is so blinded by selfishness that she's flat stupid.   The pill does not protect against sexually transmitted diseases.  Condoms do that.  She wants $3,000 a year to buy condoms.  Figure out how many condoms she needs to use to expend $3,000 a year.  Porn stars don't have that much sex.  When does she go to class?  Does she have time to study?  Or is she stupid enough to just risk an STD?   When a male student contracts the clap does he have to pay a co-pay, or does he go to a clinic?  If he is required to either pay or go to a clinic for treatment of an STD that he got from one of the slutty female students, why can't she go to a clinic to get the pill that would enable her to give and STD to the male students?


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 2, 2012)

rdean said:


> Rush To Fluke: We Want You To Post The Videos Online So We Can Watch. - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


March 01, 2012
RUSH:   The ugly are too dumb to know it, and it's a blessing.

August 19, 2010
RUSH:   I'm not ugly.


----------



## rdean (Mar 2, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Rush To Fluke: We Want You To Post The Videos Online So We Can Watch. - YouTube
> ...



He's beyond ugly.  He's gross.


----------



## rdean (Mar 2, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> As I recall even 20 years ago College students had sex.  Lots of it.  But drank more beer and smoked more pot.
> Should the Government pay for their beer and pot too?



I'm sorry.  I missed the part where you made sense.  Could you start over?


----------



## driveby (Mar 2, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Ms Fluke just made a public statement.
> 
> She is everything the R's are not. She is intelligent, educated and well-spoken. She has character.



Not a bad fuck either......


----------



## whitehall (Mar 2, 2012)

The same people who to this day still defend Clinton's serial abuse of women and his disrespect for his family are "outraged" that a radio host called a woman a slut. The world is upside down to liberals.


----------



## HomeInspect (Mar 2, 2012)

Liberals can't even have sex without government help. How sad...


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 2, 2012)

rdean said:


> Rush To Fluke: We Want You To Post The Videos Online So We Can Watch. - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Well are you gonna do it rdean?*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 2, 2012)

I love how Rush leaves these flaming bags of poop out and Deany jumps on them face first


----------



## Leweman (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## whitehall (Mar 2, 2012)

Get hold of the Secretary of State and ask her what the power of the government and  the "bimbo eruption squad" was intended to do before you get your panties in a bunch about a radio host mentioning the word "slut".


----------



## Full-Auto (Mar 3, 2012)

You know the story......

Once youve seen one women naked......................................



You want to see them all naked


----------



## Warrior102 (Mar 3, 2012)

Rush is an entertainer. And his net worth is $220 million. 
I seriously don't believe he gives a shit what you Libturds think.
Go jerk off to Bob Maher, or whatever his name is.....


----------



## Warrior102 (Mar 3, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLeGQr9TK6g]Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham&#39;s &#39;A Slut&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach (Mar 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham&#39;s &#39;A Slut&#39; - YouTube


He was jealous of the media attention given to the passing of Breitbart; this is his "LOOOK AT MEEEEEEEE" campaign. You are correct, he is very wealthy. So is Larry Flynt; wealth does not reflect character.


----------



## Peach (Mar 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham&#39;s &#39;A Slut&#39; - YouTube


Though Ingraham is a longtime media presence, cross Schultz of my list as credible journalist if this ISN'T edited.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Libtalker Ed Schultz: Laura Ingraham's 'A Slut' - YouTube



Has Obammy weighed in on this?


----------



## Liability (Mar 3, 2012)

rderp and other poseur mental midgets actually believe Rush was asking for Fluke to make a porno.

Too funny.


----------

